# SKS/AK front sight adjustment tool wanted



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am looking for an SKS or AK front sight adjustment tool. The kind that look sort of like a C-Clamp so I can adjust my SKS front sight. It's shooting to the right somewhat. Feel free to text me at 801-703-4343 or call me at that number.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Seems like I just used a punch and hammer to adjust my ChiCom SKS front sight.


----------

